# Devils Lake Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Perch fishing has improved this past week. Warm weather days have resulted in 
better bites, but the bite tends to get tough when cold fronts come through. 
The best areas this past week have been the Towers to Dome house area, Rocky 
Point, out from Military Point, just off the trees in East Bay near the Camp 
entrance, and the deeper parts in the south end of Black Tiger. Hali's, 
forage minnows, small raps, spankers, and hanger rigs with ratso, ratfinkies, 
or the smallest genz worms tipped with spikes, wax worms, or perch eyes 
continue to work the best for perch. Anglers are reporting quite a few small 
perch with some nicer perch mixed in. Anglers should move around to find the 
nicer fish. Often moving only a short distance can make the difference. 
Walleye fishing's finally been picking up as well. Mission Bay, Swanson's 
Point, Walfords Bay, Bud Bay, the 57, 20, & Mauvee Bridge areas, Stromme 
Addition, Foughty's Point, and the old sunken Flats road have been the better 
spots. Many anglers are reporting their best success either in or just off the 
flooded trees. For walleyes, anglers are using raps, nils masters, buckshot 
rattle spoons, and rocker minnows tipped with minnow heads. The best bite 
times are early morning and just before dusk. Pike fishing has been awesome in 
a couple spots. Those being Pelican Lake and the Mauvee Coulee near Churches 
Ferry. Try using smelt or herring with tip ups. Or, sonars or other blade 
type baits. Many anglers have asked about ice conditions. There's quite a 
bit of snow on the lake. However, the Lake Access Committee does an excellent 
job of maintaining a trail system on the lake and with a 4x4 vehicle you can 
still go most anywhere. Ice thickness is now getting to the point that 
extensions are advisable. Don't forget to register that hawg walleye or jumbo 
perch in our monthly big fish contest. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

